# First Landscaping Part II



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

On another thread I showed my first attempts at landscaping. I've just finished part two.

Joed2323 wrote


> Btw- have you thought about doing a layout build thread so we all can follow along with you're progress? Their is a section just for this on the forum. Also, i want to say sorry if you already have a build thread, i must have missed it somehow..


So here it is, a detailed look at how I've proceeded. I'm really a rank novice. If I can, there aren't many who can't. That's for sure . Following is my second attempt.

So below are photos of my first attempt.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay here is part two.
First I cut a paper template to get the general shape desired.










Next I cut two pieces of styrofoam to the general shape desired.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Next I roughly sanded (#80 or 60) the styrofoam edges.










Then I added a third layer, glued them with no nails and went to bed.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Next I added joint filler where the results were less than pleasing. (That stuff that's pink/red and turns white when dry).



















Next I painted it with black acrylic paint which was highly diluted with water. Looks terrible at this point.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Then I painted it with acrylic grey paint.










...and added some brown paint especially on the horizontal surfaces.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Next I added diluted glue to where I wanted to add 'grass.'










Then I poured on the grass with a spoon.










When it was dry I turned it up-side-down and shook out the excess grass onto the newspaper to keep for later use. I'm cheap .


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Next I added bushes.










...and finally I 'planted' some trees.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention an important step. After applying the grey paint, I dry painted with off-white paint. I did not take a photo of this step. Sorry


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Russell- Your scenery looks great! Good to see you made a thread. Im not sure if you planned on putting it in this section, or meant to put it in the "my layout" section, either way, no biggie

how big is your layout?? Is it a 4x8 or what, again, sorry if i missed the info somewhere about your layouthwell:

I like your CN locos


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

that nice work it look super


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice step-by-step photo study, with pleasing end-results. Nice work! Thanks for sharing the details.

TJ


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Russell: your ground cover bushes and trees look really good, but a suggestion if I may.

The shape of the thing has a very obvious tiered look to it, like a multi-layer wedding cake. On your next hill you really want to do a bit more shaping and carving so that there aren't any flat areas. The main key to getting realistic looking scenery is to break up anything remotely resembling a straight line or perfectly flat surface.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Chris. On my next attempt I'll keep your suggestions in mind. I see the layered cake effect. I need a longer cutting tool other than a carpet knife.

Having said that, I never thought that the paint, grass, and tree effects would work so well, so it all feels good. Please feel free to offer other suggestions. I really appreciate them.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Another good idea that may work for you or some, is using a map gas/propane torch, all you need to do is hold the flame above the foam slightly, and it will start melting very quick. It makes it very easy to shape without even using a knife, it also works great for carving out a creek etc!

Experiment with the torch slightly before you go burning up all your foam
Its not like it will catch on fire and get out of hand! It wont even catch fire unless you are a moron and are trying to burn your house down But just be careful i do not want to be responsible for someone burning down their layout because joe on some forum told me to try it:laugh: 

Also, some say its not good to breath in the fumes that the melting foam gives off, so if you want to be a lil girl about it, just take your hill or whatever peice you need to melt outside, problem solved

Try the torch method before you knock it, to be honest, melting the edges of the foam on your hill would make it very roundish, instead of the wedding cake effect stated above


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Honest to God, Joe wrote:


> Another good idea that may work for you or some, is using a map gas/propane torch ...


OMG  You really do want to get me into trouble . This must be an Ontario/Quebec thing. I'll melt the whole province and then Ontario wins. That's what this is about.

Maybe I am a bit paranoid . 

Good night folks.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice work and thanks for the excellent instructions!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

are they store bought trees?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I will have to take some pictures lol.
I guess the word torch and model trains doesnt go over very well...

There is a couple vids on youtube of people doing this, so its not unheard of.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

To Broox: Yes they are store bought. See photos. Having said that they aren't ready made trees with plastic trunks. It's a mess of foliage I gently separate and trim with scissors. The branches seem to be real wood. Maybe I'm naive?

I make holes in the styrofoam with a drill bit and slip the tree trunk in with a bit of glue.

To Joe: Sorry about the confusing Ontario/Quebec comment. I thought you were
cv_acr from Ontario.


----------

